# تحويل الصوتيات والمرئيات من على المكبيوتر لكى تعمل على الموبيل



## الحوت (30 مارس 2007)

*سلام

عندي وصلة USB CARD على شان انزل من الكومبيوتر للموبايل بس المشلكة ان الكليب ما بيشتغلش لما انزله على الموبايل من الكومبيوتر بيقولوا انه لازم يتحول بالاول بس ما اعرفش طريقة التحويل ..!!!

يا ريت اذا حد بيعرف يخبرني ..

بالنسبة للاغاني بنزل وبتشتغل عادي بس الفيديو ما بيشتغلش :thnk0001: *


----------



## الحوت (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ارجو المساعده*

*انا لقيت ثلاثة برامج للتحويل لصيغة 3JP بس ما اعرفش استخدام اي واحد فيهم اذا بيعرف كيفية التحويل من هذه البرامج يعطيني الطريقة

http://xuix.com/c.shtml

http://www.imtoo.com/downloads/3gp-video-converter.exe

http://www.sendspace.com/file/5md0la*


----------



## pariah12 (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ارجو المساعده*

بامكانك تنزيل البرنامج من هنا
Xilisoft 3GP Video Converter.
http://www.xilisoft.com/downloads/x-3gp-video-converter.exe

وهنا الشرح بالانجليزي خطوه خطوه.

http://www.xilisoft.com/3gp-video-converter/tutorial.html

بالمناسبه كثيرا منا يضع اسم الصيغه 3JP والصحيح هو 3GP


----------



## Michael (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ارجو المساعده*

سلام ونعمة


بالنسبة للصوتيات فالامتدادات التالية تعمل 

mid - wav - mp3 - ra - rm - ram - amr - 3gp 

اما بخصوص التحويل فانظر الصور







وبعد ما شغلت البرنامج اخترت الملف الى انا عاوزة احولة وقمت بسحبة والقائة على البرنامج 






وبعدها الظغط على زر انكود






وحدة وحدة هتعرف احسن اعداد بالنسة لك بالتعامل مع البرنامج من جودة الصوت والصورة والحجم

سلام ونعمة


----------



## الحوت (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحويل الصوتيات والمرئيات من على المكبيوتر لكى تعمل على الموبيل*

*اهلا استاذ سيباستيان 

هذا اي برنامج فيهم ؟

بعدين لما اشغل البرنامج بيطلب مني تصريح او رقم ادخله !!!*


----------



## popopo (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحويل الصوتيات والمرئيات من على المكبيوتر لكى تعمل على الموبيل*

ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## Michael (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحويل الصوتيات والمرئيات من على المكبيوتر لكى تعمل على الموبيل*

*دة البرنامج الى انت حطاطط اللينك لة بالمشاركة الثانية اللينك الثانى

http://www.imtoo.com/downloads/3gp-video-converter.exe

ونعم هو يطلب منك سيريال ولكن من قوانين المنتدى عدم عرض السيريالات او الكراكات بة

سلام ونعمة*


----------



## الحوت (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تحويل الصوتيات والمرئيات من على المكبيوتر لكى تعمل على الموبيل*



MichaelMagdy قال:


> *دة البرنامج الى انت حطاطط اللينك لة بالمشاركة الثانية اللينك الثانى
> 
> http://www.imtoo.com/downloads/3gp-video-converter.exe
> 
> ...



*تحياتي استاذ ميشيل :mus25: 

انا عرفت كيف احول الكليب لـــ 3gp بس المشكلة الي فاضله انا ما بعمل 100% complete
لعمل لغاية 49% وبعدين بيقول complete 
وبهذا الشكل الكليب بيطلع نصفة مش كله :smil13: 
ممكن يكون الكود هو السبب لاني ما بدخله والا في سبب ثاني ؟؟!!
شوفلينا حل يا استاذ ميشيل :66: *


----------



## Michael (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تحويل الصوتيات والمرئيات من على المكبيوتر لكى تعمل على الموبيل*



riyad قال:


> *تحياتي استاذ ميشيل :mus25:
> 
> انا عرفت كيف احول الكليب لـــ 3gp بس المشكلة الي فاضله انا ما بعمل 100% complete
> لعمل لغاية 49% وبعدين بيقول complete
> ...



برجاء مراجعة الرسائل الخاصة

سلام ونعمة


----------



## يوسف عطية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكررررررررراً على التحميل


----------

